# 10 Cane MOhEEtOO



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting a bottle of 10 Cane since I first discovered the Mojito. I never cared for Rum or any drinks made with it until I had this marvelous concoction.

I was talking about 10 Cane with carbonbased_al yesterday. Joe was hung over today because he split a bottle of 10 Cane with ONE friend last night.. 

Enough of an endorsement for me; I ducked out of work a little early this afternoon and made the trek to Denton county to pick up some 10 Cane. I was also looking for a Rum called Oronoco but the local shops in The Colony didn't carry it. Both 10 Cane and Oronoco are made from whole sugar cane instead of molasses. I actually could develop a taste for 10 Cane straight..

I am still a whiskey drinker first and foremost.. Gin serves me well most of the time during these hot Summer days, but I now have mojitos to enjoy on the scorching days along with my Martinis and G&Ts..

Speaking of Gin, I have some Hendrick's on the way, has anyone tried it?:al 

-Matt-


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I've been thinking about getting a bottle of 10 Cane since I first discovered the Mojito. I never cared for Rum or any drinks made with it until I had this marvelous concoction.
> 
> I was talking about 10 Cane with carbonbased_al yesterday. Joe was hung over today because he split a bottle of 10 Cane with ONE friend last night..
> 
> ...


mmmmm mojitos :dr 
Matt, I am also a martini drinker (gin, of course)
The Hendricks is good but a bit overpriced/overrated IMHO.
My gins of choice are (Tanqueray) 10 and Bombay Sapphire. I also like Boomsma and Mercury. The Mercury gin is very hard to find.

The 10 Cane sounds delicious. I'll have to pick some up and give it a try.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

The mojitos I had while on vacation were all made with 10 cane. I didn't know this was the staple for mojitos, since Bacardi has a recipe on their site.

I haven't tried the Bacardi, but I can only agree that the 10 cane makes a damn fine mojito.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

drevim said:


> The mojitos I had while on vacation were all made with 10 cane. I didn't know this was the staple for mojitos, since Bacardi has a recipe on their site.
> 
> I haven't tried the Bacardi, but I can only agree that the 10 cane makes a damn fine mojito.


I think any Rum works on Mojitos.. The first one I had was made with Bacardi that has been in my liquor cabinet for 5+ years (up there for visitors).. After I made the mojito as an experiment I quickly finished off the bit of Bacardi remaining, and then gave the 10 Cane a try last night..


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I like the mojito a lot. So this thread begs the question of what is your favorite recipe for it? I don't want to hyjack the thread, so would you be willing to PM yours to me txmatt, pnoon and drevim? DonJefe posted his mango flavored one just recently.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

10 Cane is excellent! Matt told me about, I bought a bottle, and less than four hours later it was toast! I really enjoyed it, will have to buy another bottle for experimenting with Mojitos! Second only to Ron Zacapa imho (of rums that i've tried so far of course).

And for you gin guys, try Plymouth gin. Jim, CS' favorite LLG (LimeyLumpyGorilla  ) reccomended this to me, and it's quite good.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

pnoon said:


> mmmmm mojitos :dr
> Matt, I am also a martini drinker (gin, of course)
> The Hendricks is good but a bit overpriced/overrated IMHO.
> My gins of choice are (Tanqueray) 10 and Bombay Sapphire. I also like Boomsma and Mercury. The Mercury gin is very hard to find.


I will look for the Boomsma and Mercury down the road then.. 
I am also looking to try one called No. 209. 
Have you tried that one Peter?

-Matt-


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I will look for the Boomsma and Mercury down the road then..
> I am also looking to try one called No. 209.
> Have you tried that one Peter?
> 
> -Matt-


I not only haven't tried No. 209, I've never heard of it.
And if you find Mercury gin, let me know.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> I not only haven't tried No. 209, I've never heard of it.
> And if you find Mercury gin, let me know.


I found it Peter. Wasn't all that hard to find :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> I found it Peter. Wasn't all that hard to find :r


:sl 
That figures.

I was introduced to Mercury gin when I was back in CT a year ago last March. I can't find it anywhere here in southern California. 
I guess I'll have to make a trip back east.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

10 cane is superb but a mojito is good enough to survive most rums, but go for a good one like 10 canes if you really want a nice mojito.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

txmatt said:


> I never cared for Rum or any drinks made with it until I had this marvelous concoction.


Has been experience as well, until a bro. from another BB made a nice one (with HC) for me at a herf several months ago. I started with a 5 then to a 7 y.o. Flor de Cana. I also tried some Botran which was suprisingly good. Have tried the Zaya, Pyrat and Zacapa straight but never in a mojito. Actually picked up a Cohiba the other day which I hopefully will be able to try this weekend.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

Azucar in Jersey City, NJ serves a Mojito with 10 cane and its pretty good. The rum is a Luis Viton/Moet-Hennesey brand.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Mojitos can be made with any rum. Barcardi just advertizes more. Now just like whiskey, scotch, gin and tequila drinkers amongst us rummies we recognize the differences in rum. Most dedicated rum drinkers will not touch barcardi ( I do not drink on airplanes because that is the only rum they offer). In my opinion and experince 10 Cane makes the best mojitos. I think because it is a slightly sweeter rum made from cane as opposed to molasses is why. For straight or rocks I prefer Cruzan Single Barrel, Santa Thersa 1796 or pampero Anniversaro. Of course you can always match up some Cohiba Gold with a Cohiba. A good source about rum and where to find certain rums is The Ministry of Rum Website. 


> And remember:_ How can you sit on the beach and drink rum all day, if you don't start in the morning._


----------



## RONINDICE (Apr 5, 2006)

There just is nothing like a good cigar and a good mojito on a hot summer day. Especially if one is near the beach. :w


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Latest issue of CA has a big ad for Oronoco, which is another rum made from Cane. Its packaging is much fancier, so the bottle is like $10 more than the 10 Cane.. Still worth a try if you can find it.

Any one have a favorite mint leaf for them? What is the "proper" type of mint to use. I picked up the packaged "Emeril" mint at the grocery and it just says it is mint..


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

txmatt said:


> Any one have a favorite mint leaf for them? What is the "proper" type of mint to use. I picked up the packaged "Emeril" mint at the grocery and it just says it is mint..


If you know someone who grows it in their yard, that seems to be the best -- especially if you use some of the woody stem. The stem is very flavorful when cut and makes a great garnish for the drink.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Looked today and nowhere around here had anything besides Bicardi and some cheapo stuff. Damn ********.


----------

